# Games you gave up on



## Deleted member 568892 (Dec 26, 2021)

I played Final Fantasy X but didn't find it entertaining enough to finish. Once I got up to a hard boss I gave up. In Assassin's Creed Valhalla there was way much stuff to do but I wasn't enjoying it that much so I stopped playing. Sometimes if a game is short I'll finish it even if I don't like it that much.


----------



## Technicmaster0 (Dec 26, 2021)

I love to play the Lego games but ninjago movie didn't keep me interested. Assassin s creed origins had a similar problem. The story didn't catch me enough. I loved ev3 tho


----------



## Jayinem (Dec 26, 2021)

Majora's Mask. Countless times I went back and said "I'm going to play through this this time" only to fail. Beat I think two dungeons but always end up lost. To me it's one of the most confusing games even with a guide because of the stupid time restraint. I'm sure others find it easy but not me. I've beaten quite a few Zeldas including Breath of the Wild, Skyward Sword, Ocarina, WInd Waker, Twilight Princess, LTTP, Minish Cap, Phantom Hourglass.


----------



## Chary (Dec 26, 2021)

Bloodborne. I like Dark Souls, but something about BB never caught my attention. Maybe it was the shaky framerate, or something about the level design.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 26, 2021)

Gave up on is a tricky thing to define; given people can't even settle the debate on what is necessary to finish a game, and some go an awful lot further than that*, then tricky compared to most other entertainment types. Even more so if I ponder things I might have returned to after several years.

*for myself I am in the seemingly somewhat unpopular camp of not needing to finish a story, indeed several things I consider finished by myself I played 80% of the story for and then watched in video form (mostly because it kept crashing). I have about 90 hours in Skyrim but never learned a shout. Some people find that odd, however never finishing a story in GTA is somehow usually OK by them. I usually play RPGs like that anyway -- only really got anywhere in Might and Magic games because I stumbled backwards into the story quests having been basically everywhere else.

I also rarely feel anything like the "yeah I am done" thing I might get when abandoning a TV show**, film***, webcomic, book (though it is very rare I abandon a book, sometimes might not bother finishing a series though), youtube channel or similar.
**I never saw the last series of game of thrones, stopped Dexter at one point and considered that the end in my head, decided to watch ER in more recent times and eventually got to the point where that was not needing to be finished, of the various endless animes I tried watching I usually come to a comfortable end point for me.
***it is exceptionally rare I will turn off a film, though several I will start playing a game and turn to double speed for.



Perfect Dark Zero. I maintain Perfect Dark for the N64 (and nowadays remade in infinitely superior form for XBLA, granted I find most as on the N64 efforts to be unplayable blurry slideshows where many of the games hold up) to be one of the finished FPS titles ever made with loads of lessons to teach today's games (though a good chunk of that is 4 player split screen with bots and near endless customisability). As such I ignored the warning of my friend that I have played games with for over 20 years, whose collections largely match each other's (he has a disturbing fondness for Metal Gear Solid, and I am sure my fondness for space games disturbs him as much as it did when I was off playing Elite for many hours at a time) that it was not worth it. It was a 360 launch title so I can give it a bit of slack but it reaches the vaunted levels of offensively mediocre, which itself was an impressive feat as it is not like it was the first effort from an amateur team.

I barely play online games (online co-op, though again usually with people I have known for 20+ years at this point, only reason for not is because I have a few friends that are not yet old enough to have been playing for that long) and most of those usually last less time than it takes the average campaign for me to say I am done with this, seen what there is to see. To that end most things fade with a whimper, might be after a particularly bad session.

If we are doing board games. I have no desire to ever play Settlers of Catan again. Might well do it for someone I am teaching board games as it is an exceptionally good thing to break them out of Monopoly/Cluedo/Risk thing that most people assume board games are, however once mastered it holds little appeal. Such a teaching session is no more playing a game for fun than the usual "normally cards are hidden but for this we will go slow and have them face up". Did technically have a brief spell with it against AI when it appeared on consoles back in the 360 era but that was almost more me being interested in the AI.


----------



## Jayinem (Dec 26, 2021)

Chary said:


> Bloodborne. I like Dark Souls, but something about BB never caught my attention. Maybe it was the shaky framerate, or something about the level design.



I haven't beaten any Souls games including Bloodborne. :\


----------



## Milenko (Dec 26, 2021)

I've never made it past kakariko village in OOT and probably never will


----------



## Cyan (Dec 26, 2021)

I have so much games I never completed, either just beaten the story but not done everything, or never seen the ending, and some I begin and don't think they are worth my time.
There are also games I never played much or didn't complete due to missing time because another game I wanted more was released meanwhile, and I hope one day I'll complete them! but rarely go back... I guess This is the main reason for my uncompleted game backlog.
I also tend to want to 100% collect collectibles before completing a game, and end never completing it because I miss items... Sometime I give up looking for collectible and decide to end them, some I wanted to unlock all trophies but gave up too.
there are games I would consider "giving up" due to difficulty but always hoped to complete them, but I can't. These are frustrating to let them go.

Some I remember (there are too much to remember them all for the past 35 years):
- Star Ocean Till end of time (it became too difficult, at the point where you randomly die in 1 hit)
- Zelda BotW (I completed all the quests except the DLC... and therfore never went to Ganon)
- Dark Soul III (someone gift me that game, I never played any Soul game before. and I'm bad at it. I reached chapter2.. I think)
- Furi, or Geometry wars (I like games requiring dexterity, but I guess I'm not good enough. I can probably say the same with Rythm games, like NDS Rhythm paradise, Maestro, Theatrhythm, Thumper, etc.) I wish I was better at these games!
- Kingdom Hearts: reChain of memory Floor 12 (too hard, ennemy get harder, player stays the same power. too random due to ... ramdomly gained gamecards, if you are unlucky you get only poor cards. Also, I'm bad at choosing cards fast enough and staying alive).
I wanted to play the full KH series in order, but got stuck on second entry... forever. So I never went past Chain of memory...
And so many more. Backloggery says I have 28% unfinished games of 500+ unplayed (and 300+ completed).

The last game I "gave up" searching collectible and decided to go to the ending is Kena: Bridge of Spirits.
I'm missing 1 Rot, and probably 4 chests. (and no, I don't look at guides or videos or cheat in game to unlock things for me, it's not fun)
I also wanted to play in Hard, but found the bosses quite hard, I downgraded the difficulty to normal after 3 bosses... it's a sort of "giving up" on what I decided to achieve for that game. But, I'm getting old and bad at gaming I guess.

ah, I gave up after 3 years on the only MMO RPG I played : Ragnarok online
Because, you have to decide when to stop ! and that's when I gave up on MMO in general.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 26, 2021)

Recently I tried playing Sorcery Saga: Curse of the Great Curry God since I wanted to get into the Madou Monogatari series but lost interest after about 2 hours of gameplay. I don't really enjoy RPGs but wanted to try it anyway.


----------



## ZipMartin (Dec 26, 2021)

I found Final Fantasy X so boring and for some reason I got really far, just one dungeon to finish the game. Maybe I felt like I had to play it, it being considered one of the best for so many...

Magna Carta had a very interesting battle system but the game's length is artificially extended with those corridors à la FFX which you have to go back and forth with separate groups and no possibility of going where the story doesn't lead you. I got really surprised when I found out I was only half way through.

I found Borderlands so repetitive. I regret playing so many stupid go-fetch side quests with useless rewards. When I got to the final part I never cared to go back.

These three are recent ones I have played and given up on. Recently I have decided to give closure to unfinished games I abandoned by watching a video of someone else finishing them in order to avoid going back one day just to give up again, something that has happened more than enough in the past (FFX being one of those). I have watched the end of FFX and Magna Carta, still got to see Borderlands'.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 26, 2021)

Milenko said:


> I've never made it past kakariko village in OOT and probably never will


I'm glad I'm not the only one who struggled with this. I can't beat the spider boss inside the tree.
Another game I gave up on immediately was  the sequel. The moon keeps hitting me because I don't know what to do in the town I start off in. Fuck that game. And any other game with timed sections.


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 26, 2021)

MGSPW. I tried for decades it seems, to beat that B*t*h  , but could'nt.


----------



## HippyJ3 (Dec 26, 2021)

The only game I never finished that I've started was Final Fantasy XIII, I find the paradigm shift battle system tremendously boring as hell cuz I can't even make my own decisions in battle (the abilities are preset) additionally the dungeons and towns are very linear like I'm playing an on-rails RPG going from point A to point B without freedom of exploring, very boring indeed. This game should have been called Final Hallway 13.


----------



## HellGhast (Dec 26, 2021)

AC Unity and AC Syndicate, played like 5 hours in both and totally got bored by the lack of Naval Combat. My 1st AC game was AC-3, and I only bought it coz in the reviews I saw the epic naval battles.

AC-4 Black Flag was awesome ofcourse, again due to the epic naval battles. Nothing like going for a quick raid against a lone Frigate and two minutes later realize there are 5 Brigs busy raming you while 2 Man O Wars are bracketing the area with mortar fire all the while funneling you into the Broadside fire of 3 or 4 Figates. Epic!


GTA-5, I never got past the Trevor intro scene where he's busy banging that meth-head chick, that scene was so disgusting that I literally almost vomited.


----------



## nxwing (Dec 26, 2021)

Final Fantasy XV. Why? Because the game used imperial instead of metric and there's no way to switch measuring systems without changing the language to anything other than English (at least on PS4 last time I checked). I know it's an absurd reason but my brain just shuts down whenever I have to deal with that while in a game.


----------



## DudderButter (Dec 26, 2021)

Monopoly, the board game. My family has so many versions of it. Farmopoly, Birdopoly, oh and don't forget the credit card one! Each time one of them cranks one out, I internally die. For the life of me, I cannot win a single game because my brother somehow _always _buys the property I _always _land on. I forfeit the moment that happens because I can never pick myself up from the loss.

If we're talking video games on the other hand...

I'll admit to say I gave up with Majora's Mask after the second dungeon. I got a bit lost of what to do next and never picked it up again. The three-day limit always made me anxious, too. This is one of the only games that made me extremely anxious whenever the next day would come, and I would end up resetting the clock and trying to do a dungeon or side-quest again. 

The original Kingdom Hearts is a chore. I started playing it during the summer of this year and just stopped. It's exhausting and the slowest game I had ever played. The last world I completed was the whale? I had to look it up to make sure that it's name was Monstro. I want to get through this game, as I would like to get myself into the KH series. But I don't know how I'm supposed to when the first installment is like this!

GTA IV. Another slow and apparently long game. It's been a while since I last touched it. I have no idea where I left off, but I remember hating driving around Liberty City. And that's kind of a vital asset.


----------



## AlexMCS (Dec 26, 2021)

So many... off the top of my head:

-Final Fantasy 7 (The original) - Unplayable to me. Even back in the day, I thought that those blocky models looked terrible. The "modern" setting didn't help it either.

-Breath of Fire 3 - I must have tried playing this game like 3 times, only to quit in some lighthouse section.

-Unlimited SaGa - Worst game I've ever touched when it comes to mechanics/gameplay loop. other than meme games.

-Starbound - Seems like an innovative, space-Terraria, but just lacks that charm (and world maps).

-Stardew Valley - Working for the sake of working in a game. Rune Factory at least gives some plot and meaning to the secondary farming stuff.

-Zelda-like games - I really dislike all the backtracking/gaming style. Link's Awakening DX was the closest I got to finishing one. (7 temples)


----------



## Jayinem (Dec 26, 2021)

nxwing said:


> Final Fantasy XV. Why? Because the game used imperial instead of metric and there's no way to switch measuring systems without changing the language to anything other than English (at least on PS4 last time I checked). I know it's an absurd reason but my brain just shuts down whenever I have to deal with that while in a game.



I keep a list of games I want to play through and Final Fantasy XV is at #6 right now (although that really doesn't mean anything because I change the order whenever I feel like it) But I find that game to be pretty boring. I've only played 4 hours and it feels like 40. Not even sure why I feel the need to play through it at all but I still do for some reason.

I still have Earthbound, Final Fantasy VI and Suikoden 2 on my list (it's a long list) but those are games I end up giving up on easily. So I'm not sure if I ever decide "I'm never playing this game again" if I haven't beaten the story, but those are examples of games I probably won't try again just because they frustrate me, or if I do I'm not sure the results will be different.

Also Chrono Cross I have no idea where the go I'm on this boat on an island and it doesn't give you any indication of where to go it's after Surge and the bad guy switch how they look. It's a save state from an emulator and I can't remember what the next objective is at all. I try different areas and just roam around lost then try another area same thing. It's been this way for like 6 years. I've beaten some rpgs but some of them just frustrate me.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 26, 2021)

Xenoblade Chronicles 2. Why? There was a part where a certain skill was required to progress (ancient knowledge level 3 or something) to get into a deep dungeon later in game. The game made no mention of the importance of this, or how to properly level up said skill, so I decided to ragequit. Maybe I'll go back, but it just pissed me off.


----------



## AsWeGoAlong14 (Dec 27, 2021)

Pretty much every Super Mario game I've ever picked up (except for 3D world). The layout of the games just really aren't for me, because I'm always trying to backtrack in my games, which you can't really do in Mario. I always feel like I'm missing something and need to go back and check, but how will I do that if I am forced to keep going right??? Grrrrrr


----------



## AlexMCS (Dec 27, 2021)

AsWeGoAlong14 said:


> Pretty much every Super Mario game I've ever picked up (except for 3D world). The layout of the games just really aren't for me, because I'm always trying to backtrack in my games, which you can't really do in Mario. I always feel like I'm missing something and need to go back and check, but how will I do that if I am forced to keep going right??? Grrrrrr


Have you never played Super Mario 3, World, or 64?
Just replay the extremely short stage.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 27, 2021)

Most of them, TBH. Unless I get hooked on a game, I usually get bored within a couple hours and never touch it again. I really tried to like Skyrim, I own 3 different versions of it (regular, definitive edition and VR) and I never got far in any of them. I got bored of Pokemon Platinum about 2/3 of the way through, never touched it again, despite liking Pearl I just felt done with that generation. Every 2D Zelda game except for Minish Cap I never beat despite loving the 3D Zeldas and Zelda being possibly my all time favorite franchise. The later FF games (past X) bored me. And about 2/3 of my ~570 game steam library I've never played but even out of the ones I've played, I've probably only beaten maybe 30 of them. Not to mention all the games I pirated, didn't like enough to return to later and uninstalled and have long since forgotten about.


AsWeGoAlong14 said:


> Pretty much every Super Mario game I've ever picked up (except for 3D world). The layout of the games just really aren't for me, because I'm always trying to backtrack in my games, which you can't really do in Mario. I always feel like I'm missing something and need to go back and check, but how will I do that if I am forced to keep going right??? Grrrrrr


lol. You don't need to backtrack when the levels are only a couple of minutes long and you can replay them at any time.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 27, 2021)

HippyJ3 said:


> The only game I never finished that I've started was Final Fantasy XIII, I find the paradigm shift battle system tremendously boring as hell cuz I can't even make my own decisions in battle (the abilities are preset) additionally the dungeons and towns are very linear like I'm playing an on-rails RPG going from point A to point B without freedom of exploring, very boring indeed. This game should have been called Final Hallway 13.


Amend my earlier post to include this.

I am on record as actually liking 12, and there are plenty of mediocre JRPGs I slogged through, but I could not do 13 at all.
Uncorking the flamebait then I could never be bothered to finish Legend of Dragoon. I did recently watch a retrospective on it that cast it in a bit of a new light and could possibly see what my friends really liked about it back when but still did nothing for me.


DudderButter said:


> Monopoly, the board game. My family has so many versions of it. Farmopoly, Birdopoly, oh and don't forget the credit card one! Each time one of them cranks one out, I internally die. For the life of me, I cannot win a single game because my brother somehow _always _buys the property I _always _land on. I forfeit the moment that happens because I can never pick myself up from the loss.
> 
> If we're talking video games on the other hand...
> 
> ...


For monopoly then buy the oranges -- everybody eventually ends up in jail and those are the statistically likelier place to land after getting out.
That said Monopoly is a fairly boring game when all is said and done. See about getting into the German board game side of things, if you need an avenue/gateway without getting into something too hardcore right away then it will not last long as the game of choice but Settlers of Catan is what most tend to pick for that one.

As far as GTA4 if you did want to do something with it I might actually suggest instead picking up Lost and the Damned/Ballad of Gay Tony double pack. The base game does little for me but those two (Lost and Damned is a biker gang based affair, Ballad is more of a condensed story) I actually had a really good time with.


----------



## qqq1 (Dec 27, 2021)

Chrono Trigger. I know everyone loves it. I've really tried twice and was not interested. Final Fantasy 13. I really wanted to play more but the combat is so boring. Made it to the big field and that's about where I quit. Skies of Arcadia. Combat again sucks. People slowly walk around to their targets. Can never remember what spells do due to weird names. Eternal Darkness. Cool idea with sanity effects but I never was at a point to experience sanity effects, and I was near the end of the game. Plenty of other games I'm sure but these were off the top of my head.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Dec 27, 2021)

Jesus Christ RPG Trilogy, what a crappy  game, the maker should be charged for making a criminally bad game.


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 27, 2021)

PS2 release of Shadow Of The Colossus, couldn't deal with the awful framerate. Didn't finish it until the hd ps3 release.


----------



## djpannda (Dec 27, 2021)

Animal Crossing (all of them).. I really don't like games with no ending...


----------



## qqq1 (Dec 27, 2021)

Armadillo said:


> PS2 release of Shadow Of The Colossus, couldn't deal with the awful framerate. Didn't finish it until the hd ps3 release.


I loved that game but now that I think of it I never did kill the final boss. He was hard.


----------



## Uiaad (Dec 27, 2021)

Cyan said:


> - Star Ocean Till end of time (it became too difficult, at the point where you randomly die in 1 hit)


Yeah, The end of Till the end of time is a serious pain in the arse unless you get extremely confident with the battle system and are abusing the item creation system. It's not helped by them using the "pressure-sensitive" nature of ps2 controllers... that fucking dragon flute puzzle ... 

There aren't that many games out there that I have thrown my hands in the air and said "I quit". Dark Souls and Bloodborne are probably the two biggest, just not my sort of games at the end of the day.
That's not to say that there haven't been a lot of games I've almost not finished. FF8, FF10, FF13 (including 2 and 3) were games that I needed to finish by hell or high water no matter just so I could tick them off the list, I remember when FF8 launched I ended up falling asleep while playing it and to this day is the only game I have fallen asleep while playing. Tales of Eternia (Destiny 2) is another one I had to force my way through. I always remember that one as a good game and then midway through disc 2 it starts becoming a chore. 

And then you have the games that I actually abandoned and came back to years later and loved like Enter the Gungeon. I actually hated the game to start with when I originally bought it back in 2016 and then just looking for something to play for an hour a couple of years later I start playing it and became a Gungeon god. I think when I originally bought it I expected it to be a lot like the binding of Isacc when it wasn't (well had its own spin on things) I got disappointed and forgot about it


----------



## Stwert (Dec 30, 2021)

In the past 40 odd years? Gave up on/not finished to 100%/whatever, thousands of the buggers


----------



## RichardTheKing (Dec 30, 2021)

Final Fantasy 9 on PS4.
Didn't like how Garnet went from a beautiful dress to an ugly orange jumpsuit, and didn't like how the party splits up for a significant period of time, since I like my guys to be (roughly) equally-levelled and a party split-up is wholly antithetical to that.

What else...oh yeah, Monster Hunter World. Got too repetitive for me, and grinding for resources is not something I find fun.

Like a decade ago now, Super Mario Galaxy - those damn FOUR Chaos Emeralds Green Star missions, with the stupid and wildly-inaccurate motion controls. I still think Nintendo was absolutely retarded not to add their own Classic Controller support to their own platformer, and this just proves my goddamn point; ray-surfing and ball-rolling would've been much easier and much less bloody rage-inducing with standard dual-stick controls, as would the rest of the goddamn game.
...Calm down, Rich, calm down...this worthless console just pisses me off so much, but you're done now Rich, don't talk about that anymore...

Antichamber. Got lost, and didn't know what to do. A confusing game, that; I only bought it because I thought it looked cool when I saw clips of it in various videos. Ah well.

A Link to the Past. It just felt too antiquated to me, both in art style and gameplay, and I found the Dark World enemies dealt too much damage, so I just gave up.
Funnily enough, I tried ALttP _after_ completing A Link Between Worlds several times and loving that game (minus the Cucco-dodging and race minigames, and the timed-Rupee-collecting two as well). Just couldn't bring myself to like the original; weird.


----------



## Jayinem (Dec 30, 2021)

Elden Ring. It's not even out yet but I never beat From Software games, so I give up before it's even out.


----------



## TomRiddle (Jan 2, 2022)

Mike_Hunt said:


> I played Final Fantasy X but didn't find it entertaining enough to finish. Once I got up to a hard boss I gave up. In Assassin's Creed Valhalla there was way much stuff to do but I wasn't enjoying it that much so I stopped playing. Sometimes if a game is short I'll finish it even if I don't like it that much.


You know I always go on and off about Cuphead. Part of me  wants to continue and other wants to throw in the towel.


----------



## Aerocool (Jan 2, 2022)

Jayinem said:


> Majora's Mask. Countless times I went back and said "I'm going to play through this this time" only to fail. Beat I think two dungeons but always end up lost. To me it's one of the most confusing games even with a guide because of the stupid time restraint. I'm sure others find it easy but not me. I've beaten quite a few Zeldas including Breath of the Wild, Skyward Sword, Ocarina, WInd Waker, Twilight Princess, LTTP, Minish Cap, Phantom Hourglass.



It took me over 10 years to have the ‘maturity’ and ‘wisdom’ to beat the game without a guide all by myself. Once you have the  feel for  the game it’s pretty straight forward but as a kid I was just overwhelmed by the pressure and never properly finished it. Still, playing MM is one of my best childhood memories!

Edit: I never finished BoTW tho, it’s just sooo huge and I don’t have the mental capacity and time anymore to invest myself in such huge games even tho I really think I’m missing out on a great experience


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 2, 2022)

Does Chutes N Ladders, Monopoly, and Twister count?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 2, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Does Chutes N Ladders, Monopoly, and Twister count?


The latter two might. The former, at least the western version (original Indian game that chutes and ladders/snakes and ladders is based on is a bit different) is arguably not a game at all as you make no decisions throughout its "play" time other than to continue to participate.


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 2, 2022)

Aerocool said:


> It took me over 10 years to have the ‘maturity’ and ‘wisdom’ to beat the game without a guide all by myself. Once you have the  feel for  the game it’s pretty straight forward but as a kid I was just overwhelmed by the pressure and never properly finished it. Still, playing MM is one of my best childhood memories!
> 
> Edit: I never finished BoTW tho, it’s just sooo huge and I don’t have the mental capacity and time anymore to invest myself in such huge games even tho I really think I’m missing out on a great experience



After the tutorial section of BOTW I didn't find it too bad at all. I found MM way more difficult to navigate. There was a few times I checked an online guide for BOTW but that's it. MM if I load my save point I don't know where to go from where I'm at because I've been stuck at the same place for years. Of course MM is not a huge game but it just is a game where you might need a certain item to proceed and you gotta know where to go to get said item, that in itself is no different than most Zeldas but what frustrates is you can only get some items are certain times or on a certain day. Angry Video Game Nerd did an episode where he beat it and it seemed like it would be incredibly difficult for someone to never use a guide at all so congrats on that. It seemed crazy to me.

It just shows different people different opinions about navigating games, which there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## ZipMartin (Jan 4, 2022)

Majora's Mask is a strange one indeed. I can totally understand why people hate that game. The first time I tried it I was so lost in its clockwork design I gave up really fast. Years later I tried it again, better prepared and knowing what to expect, and I ended up loving it after understanding how to deal with the time limit. In the end, visiting different places at different times became an instigating form of exploration for me. 

I bought the 3DS version a few years ago but haven't played it yet.


----------



## MrGribble77 (Jan 4, 2022)

I gave up on Breath of the Wild because every shrine had the same dang aesthetics,  about 130 of them suckers to! lol I'd say that was the main thing but also you fought the same dang enemies over and over.. with basically no story to at least keep me wanting to progress to watch that unfold.... It was a huge map with lots of neat looking spots to play around in, problem was thats about all the game consist of. Honestly i love roaming around in something like GTA but for zelda that just isnt my cup of tea, i did end up finishing the game a year after i gave up on it, but it was because i had a deal with my brother to finish it. He thought I'd like it because i used to like Zelda games many many years ago.... kinda funny though he never did finish the game i asked him to! lol


----------



## PSXCraver (Jan 5, 2022)

It really depends on how you define "Give up". If you mean like, never to return? Then, yes, I have a few.

- *FF13* (I really couldn't play this game for more than 1 hour and then just really got angry with it. This ruined the FF feeling be far with the awesome graphics or fun factor. It is unlikely, if I, will ever try this version again.)

- *Tales Of Destiny* (All in all. The game isn't too bad, but I found it too boring and lost interest to keep up. And also, the battle system wasn't exactly for me.)

- *Mortal Kombat Mythology Subzero* (It was an interesting attempt to create a platformers/fighting style of game for Mortal Kombat. I really liked the idea at first, but then again, after playing and dying so much....lost my touch on it.)

- *The Fifth Element* (I first tried this game out of sheer boredom one day, and when playing the game. I thought it was okay, but it didn't however give me enough reason to care more than that. The style of gaming for me was...well, strange. I guess.)

- *Suikoden III* (Don't get me wrong. I love Suikoden franchise games. But, this one in particular was the only one of its kind that really steered me the other way. I don't know, everything about it just wasn't for me. To this day, *Suikoden II* is my all-time favourite.)

Truthfully, this list can go on and on, though.

If I have more to add, I gladly will some other time.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 5, 2022)

PHANTASY STAR TWOOOOOO!!!!

(No the caps is not a mistake)


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jan 5, 2022)

Most Final Fantasy games


----------



## titan_tim (Jan 5, 2022)

For the egregious ones, I'd have to say:

Last of us - Played on ps3, stopped after beating the first fat zombie
                     Played on Ps4, stopped after beating the first fat zombie
                     Played the remastered on the PS4, stopped after the first fat zombie
                     Swapped my hdd for a new hdd and lost the save file..... played remastered again..... until beating the first fat                                   zombie....

FF X - Played a few hours on ps2, ps3, and vita. Totally meh...
Witcher 3 -Played multiple times on PC every time I upgrade my rig, and on switch. Just doesn't catch me.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 5, 2022)

Actual it is like a little Gaming Disaster.....



> Games you gave up on​



Every Game that I have played longer than 10 Hours.....

I can not remember a Game I have played *through* in the last Months....


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 5, 2022)

Everyone here knows I love JRPGs and everyone who loves JRPGs loves Ni No Kuni. But not me I hate that bloody game. The characters are so bloody annoying especially the two main ones Oliver and bloody Mr Drippy. Also the game is just so bloody easy. Got about 18 hours in and lost all will to live .


----------



## Caleck (Jan 5, 2022)

Any Elder Scrolls games.

I normally don't mind open-world games, but the Elder Scrolls games, especially Skyrim, feel too overwhelming with their "openness". Idk exactly how to explain it.

Not to mention the combat feels like you're just slapping pool noodles together. Feels way too clunky, and this is coming from someone who likes _Souls_ combat.


----------



## eyeliner (Jan 5, 2022)

Unreal.
It became a chore. I went up to a level where there was a 'mythical weapon' and the objective was to get it.
I think it was the rocket launcher of sorts.

One day, maybe.


----------



## Milenko (Jan 5, 2022)

All of them


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jan 5, 2022)

Every game for a bit then I play again

I have ADHD


----------



## djnate27 (Jan 5, 2022)

I suffer from '*Too Many Choices Paradox*'. With literally hundreds of DS, 3DS, PSP, Vita, Wii, Switch, PS2, PS3, PS4, iOS & Android games...I usually spend more time _trying to decide what to play_ than I do actually playing. When I do, I like to use cheat codes to circumvent all of the 'grind' that many games make you go thorough. Hey, I have several hundred games to cram in while my mortality clock winds down. I ain't go time to waste!


----------



## Infinitum8t (Jan 9, 2022)

I tried the Fantasy Fantasy games on the PS3. I really, really tried. They irritated me.

I did leave Bioshock and Bloodborne for a few years and I decided to come back to them this year.

Mass Effect is one that's on the backburner. With the Legendary version being released on Xbox Game Pass, maybe I'll try it again. Ugh.


----------



## danielthedud (Jan 27, 2022)

Animal Crossing New Horizons. Sure, I technically "beat it," and I had little ideas on how to customize the island but after seeing so many posts by other players who went above and beyond with their games, it made me lose all motivation to keep going since they were doing things I never would've thought of.


----------



## Ravag3 (Feb 1, 2022)

The pathfinder series.  I really liked pillars of eternity and shadowrun but when i realized that game wasnt like either of them, i stopped playing and i kinda know i missed out


----------



## Bonfyre (Feb 19, 2022)

Every Final Fantasy game I ever tried lol


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Feb 21, 2022)

South Park 64, the last Boss. 

I was like 10 or 12 at the time, and goddamn that thing just did not die. 

Also the last fight in Path of Neo for the Xbox, I came close to beating it but I never did, I kinda want to go back to that game soon though. Perhaps actually beat it this time.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 21, 2022)

MGSPW for sure. I have taken it off of my PSP and on my laptop's PPSSPP. Then I put it in the clouds, so I don't even have to look at it.

Resistance Retribution Will soooon follow, if it doesn't Let Me Win A Battle.


----------



## CoolMe (May 21, 2022)

James Cameron's Avatar the Game, the visuals were decent, though everything else was just meh and so boring.. Repetitive combat, repetitive enemies, linear mission structure boring story..
Now i liked the idea of either siding with the humans or the natives, with humans you just shoot shit over and till the end, but with the Na'vi it was frustrating most of the time because the human enemies are overpowered, and they do swarm in alot and will spam bullets endlessly, and helicopters spawn way too often, and you're stuck with just melee attacks..
Either way i stopped half way, have no desire to go back to it..


----------



## CoolMe (May 21, 2022)

Also with some of the military shooter games like COD, MOH & Battlefield etc, While playing single player campaign, i can only play them for short bursts like a mission or 2 and back out, i just can't keep playing after that.. I get bored with them, and with the linearity of the missions, i just can't keep on doing the same thing over and over, mindless & repetitive shooting, it gets on my nerves.. 
Not necessarily i give up on them, i just withdraw before it gets stale (when i used to play them anyway heh)..


----------



## Taleweaver (May 22, 2022)

eyeliner said:


> Unreal.
> It became a chore. I went up to a level where there was a 'mythical weapon' and the objective was to get it.
> I think it was the rocket launcher of sorts.
> 
> One day, maybe.


Ah, the chizra temple. I admit that's a bit of a lull, as it might seem like the rest of the game is going to be new age temples. It's not: once you're through they're, you come across a village(that you can literally skip if you don't go left for it), and head for a crashed space ship with upbeat music (terranux, iirc). 
But my main recommendation to get back into it is after that part... Then you're climbing the spire tower (the one you can see in the Sky earlier). And that's imho the best level ever designed for a 3d game. But the great level design is great after that as well(nali heaven, bluff eversmoking and nali castle, especially). 

Then again: it's hardly a new game at this point, so it's not like you can impress people by beating it.


----------



## Phearoz (May 23, 2022)

Moon Remix RPG Adventure - I will never. 

Proof you can love the aesthetics of a game to death and know you will never, ever, ever take the time to learn the intricacies of it to complete it. 
Deleted.


----------



## prof72 (Jun 2, 2022)

a lot so i found this friend and help me out
ps1 = gameshark
ps2 = codebreaker
ps3 = pkg
ps4 = savewizard
switch = edizon
nds = cheet
3ds = codelines

so games like demon souls, i finished it with one hand
bwuhahahahaha

check this game out!


----------



## ZipMartin (Jun 3, 2022)

I've been tinkering with my new Mister for 2 weeks and left The Rise of the Tomb Raider getting some dust. I think if I don't get back to her soon I'll end leaving for good


----------



## bazamuffin (Jun 3, 2022)

Ghosts and Goblins.


----------



## impeeza (Jun 3, 2022)

¿the game of life?  man, it seems be a big series of bosses scripted to be unbeatable and then a little minigame what appears to be good and happy, but keeps finishing without your interaction and get interrupted by a new boss who no body has beaten until now, so. no more!.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 3, 2022)

I almost gave up on dkc tropical freeze my first time going through it.  I got stuck on a rocket barrel stage (the one in world 5), but I came back to it months later and finally beat it.  now, I can kick that game's ass!  I don't necessarily give up on games, but rather keep trying and cursing, or take an extended break from it.


----------



## Nikokaro (Jun 17, 2022)

Super Robot Wars A Portable. I've made a couple of attempts but can't get past the last stage. Probably if I tried about 30 times I'd make it, but it's not worth throwing away my precious free time for this:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-do-i-defeat-ch-33-boss-olban-in-srwa-portable.600051/


----------



## KitChan (Jun 17, 2022)

Gave up on Immortals Fenyx Rising at the title screen as I didn't want to make an Ubisoft account for a singleplayer Xbox game.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Jun 17, 2022)

For me mostly the retro jrpg's I'm playing when something new comes out. I think the last one I gave up on was xenogears and FF IX because that was the time when elden ring came out.


----------



## Phearoz (Jun 18, 2022)

Paulsar99 said:


> For me mostly the retro jrpg's I'm playing when something new comes out. I think the last one I gave up on was xenogears and FF IX because that was the time when elden ring came out.


Oi oi oi- You better go back to FF IX at some point...


----------



## Elodain (Jun 18, 2022)

Tunic. Despite it's Zelda aesthetic, it's very much a Souls-like game, which brings with it insane difficulty. Way beyond my capabilities, which is fine, I'm not one of those "reee it needs and easy mode" kinds. But without the unlimited Health and Stamina options enabled, I simply don't have a chance in it. "Git Gud" is not something I'm particularly gud at doing with Tunic for some reason.

I COULD just play through it with the glorified cheat codes on, but I don't really want to. It's fine, I'll admire it from a distance. The graphics and soundtrack are beautiful tho.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 18, 2022)

Twister !

of course being an invalid helped in my answer. LoL


----------



## Phearoz (Jun 18, 2022)

Elodain said:


> Tunic. Despite it's Zelda aesthetic, it's very much a Souls-like game, which brings with it insane difficulty. Way beyond my capabilities, which is fine, I'm not one of those "reee it needs and easy mode" kinds. But without the unlimited Health and Stamina options enabled, I simply don't have a chance in it. "Git Gud" is not something I'm particularly gud at doing with Tunic for some reason.
> 
> I COULD just play through it with the glorified cheat codes on, but I don't really want to. It's fine, I'll admire it from a distance. The graphics and soundtrack are beautiful tho.


Uh....is it really that hard? I don't see them making a game "souls-difficult" with such a cute aesthetic.


----------



## Elodain (Jun 18, 2022)

Phearoz said:


> Uh....is it really that hard? I don't see them making a game "souls-difficult" with such a cute aesthetic.


Yeah it can get pretty intense. And the enemies deal a LOT of damage when you get hit. The way they sick so many of the OP enemies at you can be frustrating as well.

Like Souls games it is extremely dependent on perfect dodging to survive, which I cant seem to nail.

The first boss is pretty ridiculous as well.

Then there is the fact that most of the text is written in a fictional language, and every thing is very vague about what you are supposed to do, and you literally have to read the instruction manual to figure anything out. And even then, unless you look up the translation to the fiction language that someone somehow managed to figure out, you're gonna be lost like 75% of the time.


----------



## SAORIxMEGUMIN (Jun 18, 2022)

Put about 100 hours into Mary Skelter and then my memory card corrupted. I don't feel like putting another 100 hours just ot get to the point I was at.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Jun 19, 2022)

Phearoz said:


> Oi oi oi- You better go back to FF IX at some point...


Don't worry I've already beaten it already a few times. Lol!


----------



## XDel (Jun 19, 2022)

Most games I've played honestly.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jul 9, 2022)

Toy Story 2 (PS1)

Loved it during my younger years, but now I feel the camera controls are fighting against me.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jul 9, 2022)

DudderButter said:


> GTA IV. Another slow and apparently long game.


Not long enough for me. I finished it multiple times. 

The driving and shooting feels so much fun, and somehow Rockstar downgraded/dumbed it down for GTA V.


----------



## shadi (Jul 31, 2022)

i tried to play resonance fate but i found it to be confusing so i stopped playing it


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 31, 2022)

shadi said:


> i tried to play resonance fate but i found it to be confusing so i stopped playing it


Do you know what part you stopped at?

Once you unlock enough crystals that most of the battles are spend doing the running/jumping/flashy moves seen in all the trailers then it starts to really snowball. Plenty over the years though have stopped before they got to that point which is a bit of a shame as it is a really good game with a very interesting world.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 31, 2022)

Dragon's Dogma, game is boring as fuck


----------



## Catastrophic (Jul 31, 2022)

For me, it's Tales of Berseria. I really like Tales of Symphonia and decided to give Berseria a try. I think I was around 10 hours in when I put it down. The writing and characters are just so bloody cringy and the map/dungeon design is really uninspired and boring.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 31, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Dragon's Dogma, game is boring as fuck



I think I've stepped in that DogMa a few times.


----------



## shadi (Jul 31, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> Do you know what part you stopped at?



i tried playing the game years ago. i found the modify gun system to be very confusing. i stopped playing the game in the beginning


----------



## El_Misterioso (Jul 31, 2022)

Human Fall Flat, the worse game in the world


----------

